# Why do I keep doing this?



## CuteDarkandSweet (Dec 27, 2015)

I love putting sunglasses on props just because they look cooler in my opinion lol
View attachment 271846


----------



## Hauntedprops.com (Jun 3, 2009)

lol that is awesome! love the pic


----------

